# Milled up some posts (pic heavy)



## Stihlman441 (Mar 15, 2011)

Been meaning to do this for a long time and the long weekend was my chance,this wind blown stringybark is idearl for making posts for a post and rail front fence for my home.I made them 10'' x 5'' x 7'2''.

880 with 36'' bar ready to cut stump end





First cut with 660 36''bar alaskan mill




After first cut yucky sap pocket


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 15, 2011)

Set for Minni Mill and 441 with 25'' bar





Back to alaskan




And here they are





And yes they were heavy had some problems getting them in the ute




Last one


----------



## splitpost (Mar 15, 2011)

not seeing any pics


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 15, 2011)

I hate this new forum,don't know they are there for me.

Hang on i think i fixed it.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Considering throwing in the funds towards a Mini Mill...is it really worth it? Do you like yours, or would you rather have had something different?



Nice looking slabs, how many did you end up cutting?




Scott


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have found the minni mill to be very usefull in a lot of ways,its good for getting the sides off a large log for afew reasons,makes the log not as wide so you can use a smaller alaskan mill,you get the bark off so not to dull the alaskan mill chain with bark and grit,can make cutts down the middle of the log as i did them when you use the alaskan the rails are done and easyer to handle,use it to make the first cut instead of using a ladder,make bench seats and what ever you can think of.
I only ended up with 5 posts,the bottom part of the log was a bit rotten with white ants in it,but there is the other part of the log to go will get afew out of that.


----------



## mtngun (Mar 15, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## 820wards (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice use of your mini mill. I like using mine. Thanks for the pictures.

jerry-


----------



## splitpost (Mar 15, 2011)

Great pics ,gotta get me one of those mini mills


----------



## Garmins dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice pics.. Thanks for sharing.. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice pics and nice beams. Those rascals do get heavy don't they? I cut some 8' and 12' 6X6 Virginia Pine beams and thought I could just through them on my shoulder. Ha, fooled me, or made a fool of me, Joe.


----------



## 820wards (Mar 16, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> Nice pics and nice beams. Those rascals do get heavy don't they? I cut some 8' and 12' 6X6 Virginia Pine beams and thought I could just through them on my shoulder. Ha, fooled me, or made a fool of me, Joe.


 
Yea! I cut a 8'x6"x6" Ponderosa Pine a while back and it was a two guy deal just to get in the truck. 

jerry-


----------



## Garmins dad (Mar 16, 2011)

Stihlman that bench rocks  .. my wife says to me.. Could you do that.. Told her sure.. if we buy a few toys er tools :msp_tongue: ..


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 16, 2011)

Sweet, I hope to get my mill in some walnut tomorrow!!!!


You must be making a fence to keep elephants back!!!!


----------



## Kicker_92 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice choice of splitting the center with the mini-mill before slabbing. I've been finding that saves a lot of time edging boards.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 16, 2011)

Those are some nice milling logs. Don't often get a chance to mill logs that big unless I happen upon a blowdown before the firewood cutters get to it. Nice pics thanks for posting


----------



## Garmins dad (Mar 16, 2011)

Kicker_92 said:


> Nice choice of splitting the center with the mini-mill before slabbing. I've been finding that saves a lot of time edging boards.


 
Those look like stunning timbers  .. any pictures of the posts you cut?


----------



## 820wards (Mar 16, 2011)

Garmins dad said:


> Those look like stunning timbers  .. any pictures of the posts you cut?




I milled some Ponderosa Pine logs last year and did it that way using the big mill to cap the logs and then using the mini mill for making the vertical cuts. Buy having the side cap pieces still attached it helped to keep the big mill level when making the thickness cuts for my boards and the 6x6 post I milled. Thanks for posting the pictures. Nice job!

jerry-


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 17, 2011)

Garmins dad said:


> Those look like stunning timbers  .. any pictures of the posts you cut?




Garmins dad
Just wondering what the rubber looking rollers are for on the bar of your alaskan.
Andrew


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 17, 2011)

redoakneck said:


> Sweet, I hope to get my mill in some walnut tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> You must be making a fence to keep elephants back!!!!


 
Post & Rail fencing is common in Ozz have a look at this link

YouTube - ‪Post & Rail Fencing‬&rlm;


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 20, 2011)

Garmins dad said:


> Those look like stunning timbers  .. any pictures of the posts you cut?


 
Do you find that the posts from the hart area of the log slit and crack after they dry........


----------



## Stef (Mar 26, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> I have found the minni mill to be very usefull in a lot of ways,its good for getting the sides off a large log for afew reasons,makes the log not as wide so you can use a smaller alaskan mill,you get the bark off so not to dull the alaskan mill chain with bark and grit,can make cutts down the middle of the log as i did them when you use the alaskan the rails are done and easyer to handle,use it to make the first cut instead of using a ladder,make bench seats and what ever you can think of.
> I only ended up with 5 posts,the bottom part of the log was a bit rotten with white ants in it,but there is the other part of the log to go will get afew out of that.



Nicely done, my mrs is gunna want one of those seats to.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## deeker (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic pics and story.

Not bad looking JR Terrorists either...

Keep the pics posting.

Kevin


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 29, 2011)

When i get some time there is still the upper sectoin of the log to do and i have to start making rails as well.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 22, 2011)

do you need to have a huge saw or can I use my MS361 to do this milling. Also is there a special bar and chain you need for this. Your slabs look great.


----------



## northwest coast (Apr 22, 2011)

nice looking posts.

i have only ever milled slabs. i went into the bush today thinking i was going to go and get some yellow cedar posts out of a tree i had already taken 3 sections of slabs out of. i took my top plate off and started in with a beam machine and quit before i ruined too much wood. that thing was cutting a half inch wide kerf and the ugliest cut you ever saw. i ended up just canting them into 6 inch cants and i'll get some helping hauling them out to run down my friends band mill.

long story short: i must acquire a mini mill


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been back down the bush again to to finish milling up the post from the rest of that Stringbark.
Used the 36'' alaskan and ladder for the first cut and then Minni Mill for the sides and a cut down the center,Minni Mill had 25'' bar on MS460 all chains are Carlton 3/8 .063 semi chisel ripping with a 10 deg top plate angle.

Got the sun just in the right spot with this pic



















Job done


----------



## splitpost (Apr 26, 2011)

More pics working in the shade is a big plus,wont be long and you"ll be looking for a sunny spot to work in ,BRRR! winter


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yar your not wrong starting to get a bit fresh in the evenings know,its all good got plenty of firewood.:msp_smile:


----------



## splitpost (Apr 27, 2011)

same here ,plenty of fire wood just havent got the slow combustion heater fitted yet,better got onto that shortly


----------



## mtngun (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the excellent milling pics, Stihlman441. 

However, there's something odd about your saws -- they are clean and shiny. What's up with that ?


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to start milling more!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 28, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Thanks for the excellent milling pics, Stihlman441.
> 
> However, there's something odd about your saws -- they are clean and shiny. What's up with that ?


 
I use um then clean um.


----------

